# A few box calls



## screaminskullcalls (Dec 15, 2014)

It's been a while since I posted ...so here are a few I finished up recently.

Top Left - Bubinga over Poplar
Top Right - Cherry over Mahogany
Bottom Left - Purpleheart over Poplar
Bottom Right - Walnut over Butternut

Thanks for looking!
Mike

http://i75.Rule #2/albums/i290/prowler53/Turkey%20Calls/IMG_5597.jpg

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## bluedot (Dec 15, 2014)

Nice calls


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 15, 2014)

Nice calls!!


----------



## michael dee (Dec 15, 2014)

Sweet looking calls , really like the checkering. Do notice a difference in a checkered call compared to plain sides in sound?


----------



## axelsmith1 (Dec 15, 2014)

Very nice! I really like the wood combos for sound and looks.


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 15, 2014)

Nicely done !


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Dec 16, 2014)

really nice calls


----------



## bearmanric (Dec 16, 2014)

Those look great. Nicely done. Rick


----------



## screaminskullcalls (Dec 16, 2014)

michael dee said:


> Sweet looking calls , really like the checkering. Do notice a difference in a checkered call compared to plain sides in sound?


 

Thanks All!

Michael.....The checkering does make a difference in sound. any material removed from the sound boards will change how it sounds. The checkering helps with tuning the call, without having to make
the sides too thin. If you have to thin the sides too much to get the sound your looking for, you may end up with a tinney sound. The deeper the checkering....the less you have to remove from the inside wall
of the sound boards. The pattern of the checkering will also effect the tone. Not saying you need checkering to make a great sounding call. I make them with and without checkering. Some folks prefer a clean
look, without checkering or inlay. 

Mike


----------



## nyboxcaller (Dec 21, 2014)

Really nice work Mike...really nice!


----------

